
List of Code Schools and the server curl reports they run - andrewfromx
https://higher.team/curl
======
proaralyst
I don't quite get what the point of this is. Could someone explain?

~~~
andrewfromx
I added tier's and prices for the ones I know the prices of. It's just a nice
list of all the code schools and what tier they are in. Like [http://law-
schools.startclass.com/saved_search/Tier-1-Law-Sc...](http://law-
schools.startclass.com/saved_search/Tier-1-Law-Schools)

~~~
proaralyst
Why compile a table of their web servers though?

~~~
andrewfromx
I just find it interesting that extra little bit of info an http get request
sends in the header. And if a school is running IIS vs. nginx it says
something right?

~~~
proaralyst
Yes that makes sense, thanks for explaining

------
crisopolis
I always thought WEBrick was one of those "never ever use front facing in
prod" type of things?

~~~
andrewfromx
haha exactly, students have a right to know that's what their code school is
running in production don't u think?

~~~
crisopolis
lol, I found a place that uses rails but teaches Node.js and JavaScript.

I'm assuming they hired someone to make the site/app put it in prod and went
with it.

~~~
andrewfromx
I love going thru them all looking at the homepage and trying to put myself in
the mind of a non-coder. How would I possibly choose?

